
Fraunhofer Lines - kawera
http://booktwo.org/notebook/fraunhofer-lines/
======
zzleeper
Amazing post and amazing story telling.

Sure, I got a bit lost in the middle (did the blog post ended? am I in a new
blog post?) but all in all it was quite insightful on many levels (the lines
themselves, the dual FOIA requests, etc.)

~~~
kelsolaar
This is actually what I liked, two different parallel stories intermingled and
somehow blending together at some point. Great post!

------
SixSigma
Shame this post doesn't have a subtitle attached - it is about Freedom of
Information

~~~
kawera
True but I avoid rewriting titles of what I post, only when they are too long.

------
jhanschoo
I began reading this article hoping for some speculation on the spectrum, and
in his words, "the politics of light". I was mildly disappointed that instead
of analysis of the ownership, usage and/or pollution of the spectrum, the
article built up to an art installation of Fraunhofer lines and redactions of
FOIA-requested documents superimposed on a rainbow.

~~~
srtjstjsj
Yes, there's no "there" there. It's all sheen, no substance; the only
aesthetic is in the "mystery" of what it means

------
srtjstjsj
This is Monster Rancher as Modern Art. The art doesn't add anything to our
understanding of the redaction; it's just got some fluffy wording around it.

